# "Not actual game footage"



## paolo (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, that helps.

What's next?

Not actual track from actual album?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2010)

Heh I always think the same...


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 1, 2010)

*Not Actual Price.


----------



## paolo (Nov 1, 2010)

One to add to the list that includes:

Unlimited Broadband*

* Not Unlimited


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 4, 2010)

£39.99*


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> One to add to the list that includes:
> 
> Unlimited Broadband*
> 
> * Not Unlimited



Up to 8MB*


*not really.


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 4, 2010)

I really didn't understand this with the Halo:Reach advertising. The game footage looks totally mint, why wouldn't you show it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Fly direct to some of Europe's great cities such as Frankfurt†, Barcelona ††, Verona††† , or Brussles†††† for only 99p*!!

*excluding taxes, card booking fee, online check-in fee, luggage fee
† Hann (120km from Frankfurt)
††Girona (90km from Barcelona)
†††Brescia (70km from Verona)
††††Charleroi (60km from Brussels)


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2010)

*filmed with lash inserts, enhanced in post production.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

Vote Lib Dem - we won't fuck you up.*


but we'll hold the Tories' coats while they do


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 8, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Well, that helps.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Not actual track from actual album?


 
It means they're showing a pre-rendered cutscene rather than the in-game engine, which would be 'actual game footage', or some completely unrelated animation, and have to say it jic idiots think some Avatar level CGI appearing in Wii game ad might be the real thing...


----------

